# How Much Will My Puppy Weigh As Adult



## coca123

I have an 11 week old female Havanese. She weighs 1.85 lbs. Does anyone know if that is small, medium, or large? This is my first dog. I tried to determine her size from the weight thread on here, but I couldn't come to any conclusions. Any help would be appreciated.

Also, I am feeding her Nature's Variety Lamb and Steve's Real Food Chicken. They are both raw foods. Both companies say to feed a puppy of her weight about 50 grams food per day. She is eating 80 grams without a problem. 80 grams is over 10% of her weight. I feed her 3 times a day and she is always hungry come her next meal. Should I be feeding her even more than this? I have owned her 1 week and she gained 55 grams over the week. Again, I don't know if that is a lot or a little or somewhere in between.


----------



## TilliesMom

wow, she is tiny!! Not sure of any of your questions, but congratulations on your baby and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## whimsy

Welcome..We need pictures of your little one!
Sometimes you can get an idea of size by looking at the parents.


----------



## Luciledodd

Rosie was 2.5 lbs when I got her at 4 months. She was tiny. She now weighs a bout 9 lbs. at 2 and 1 half years old. I thought that she would get to 10 lbs, but it didn't happen.


----------



## coca123

So there is still a chance that she will get in the 8 or 9 pound range? I looked at 2 estimators online: 1) http://www.puppyweights.com which had her in the 5 pound range; and the 2) is double her weight at 14 weeks, which would also probably put her in the 5 pound range.


----------



## rdanielle

She's on the smaller side. Hard to say without knowing lines but probably be somewhere around 5-7 lb full grown. How big are her parents?

With puppies its important not to limit their food as they are growing. So if she's still hungry try feeding her as much as she'll eat.


----------



## Luciledodd

My vet thought that Rosie would never get over 5 pounds, but she fooled everyone. I think that these dogs continue to grow until they are at least a year old like big dogs do. Usually small dogs are grown by the time they are 4-6 months old, but larger dogs grow until they are one to two years old. I was really tickled to see Rosie get to near 10 pounds. When the first standards for Havanese were put out, 10 pounds was the standard, then the standard was changed and the weight was taken off. There is no standard for weight now.Personally I think that Rosie is just perfect. Just feed your dog and it will gainweight, may even get to over 10 lbs. Four months is 16 weeks about and your baby is 11 weeks. Not much difference. Rosie would have been about the size of your baby at 11 weeks.


----------



## TilliesMom

ya, Tillie is a smaller hav too and she flatlined at 8 1/2 lbs for about 8 months and just recently I noticed that she was getting really, really bony feeling around her hips and ribs so I upped her food just a little and she has 'filled out' I can feel her rib cage is much 'thicker' than it used to be, I'm guessing she's around 9 lbs now adays and will probably stay there. her breeder estimated she would be smaller around 9-10 lbs and she was right.


----------



## Hav a lot of pets

Linus was very tiny, too. How big was your puppy at birth? Linus was just over 2 ounces so he had a far way to go. The real concern was a liver shunt with such small size dogs. Ask your vet to run a test if you are concerned. Linus grew gradually and is 6 pounds at almost 4 years. He grew for three years so you never know. As long as they are healthy and being fed enough (I find the raw food not as tolerable for Linus), they will grow. Of course love keeps them developing as well.  It is amazing what a fet ear lickies and belly rubs do for a dog's health!


----------



## rokipiki

Roki was 4,2 lb when I picked him when he wa 9 weeks old. He is two now and weighs 14 lb. I guess your baby is going to be on the smaller side. 
Roki's mom is a bigger hav (bigger than Rok now), but his father is a bit smaller than Roki. My boy is sort of skinny - all bones and muscle (from RLH)
I agree that they are growing much longer period than most small dogs.


----------



## anaacosta

Leyla is almost 7lbs at 8 months old. The breeder told me she came from her two smalles Havanese, so Leyla would be around 8lbs, if that. Congratulations on your baby and post some pics!


----------

